# FInished this one this morning



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2013)

I know, I know, it's a "girls bike," but my wife and daughters think it's okay for them.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 31, 2013)

Great color..... that would rent for films here like crazy!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a beauty ! I really like the color.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 13, 2013)

Great looking bike! I wish I had a Stingray that color.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 13, 2013)

*Got one just like it*

I finished this bike about 6 weeks ago along with a Typhoon to go with it.  No buyers here.  Anyone interested?


----------

